# Log in Tappan Falls - MF Salmon.



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

*MIDDLE FORK OF THE SALMON, ID*


*01 Middle Fork of the Salmon*


Find Other Entrances


*Notice:*


This from the recreation.gov website when I logged on the other day:

"On April 5, 2010, boaters reported a log in Tappan Falls on the right side. Be sure to scout Tappan Falls to see if the log is still there. 
ROAD CLOSURE: Hwy 21 to Bruce Meadows, April 19 thru May 10, 2010 or whenever road dries out; . Please see the Salmon-Challis website for the specifics about this road closure. Road access to the Middle Fork is usually limited by snowdrifts and trees across the road. Depending on the amount of snow and the spring weather and temperatures, the road to Boundary Creek may not open until late May or early June. High water levels are also a concern once the runoff begins. Indian Creek will open on May 4th, and the water system has been turned on."


It also looks like we might have room for a passenger or two as well as room for a couple of kayakers. PM me if interested.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Lame. June 23rd sounds so much better than May whatever....


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

There's a new road closure notice:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/sc/news/closures/2010/BNF Special Order 04020531.pdf

Seems like they expect the road to open on the 24th.


----------

